# "We couldn’t create a new partition or locate an existing one."



## gobberpooper (Aug 26, 2015)

I have 32-bit installed when it should be 64-bit. I created a bootable USB that has Windows 10 64-bit on it using Microsoft's software but whenever I select the partition I get this error. I cleaned the partition and reformatted it and it still gives me the same error. I've tried almost every solution that worked for Windows 8 but has anybody figured this out for Windows 10?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try deleting all the partition(s) at the start of the install then proceed with the install, you don't need to make a partition or to format, the installer will do it.


----------



## gobberpooper (Aug 26, 2015)

Already tried that, it didn't work.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try to proceed anyway, sometimes it works even if you get that error message.


----------



## gobberpooper (Aug 26, 2015)

There's no way to proceed, I click the install button and instead of installing it just gives that error. It won't continue because it can't find the partition to install on.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, make sure the Hard drive is the first boot device in the Bios then use the boot menu to select the Usb stick, see if it works then.


----------



## gobberpooper (Aug 26, 2015)

I've already tried that too, doesn't work.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Post a list of what you've already tried and I'll see if I can find something new to try.


----------

